# immersion blenders



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

My Braun immersion blender just died. In searching for a new one, I noticed that some have a steel shaft and basket while others have plastic ones. My old blender had a plastic casing, so I wondered whether the steel casings scratch or otherwise harm pots. I have already looked at the previous postings about immersion blenders from a few years ago. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Is the consensus still in favor of Brauns? Thanks!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I have a Kitchenaid and it's awesome. I could propel a small submarine with it.

Mark


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

But think of the cavitation!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Good one Phil. I'll bet there aren't many on this board who know what Cavitation is. OK, that was a benign challenge  

My old Braun, still alive and cavitating, has a cast aluminum frame. I like the newer models that have the removable stem so there is no risk of ruining the motor when washing it.

Jock


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We've used a Cuisinart for quite a few years with good results. All immersible parts are stainless.

And yes, I know what cavitation is. :bounce: 

Mike
"Former Naval person"


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone. Can you submerge the stainless steel wands completely to the bottom of your pots without scratching and nicking their surfaces? I figure that you have to avoid using non-stick surfaces, but how about other types of pots? Thanks again.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Yes- the Cuisinart, at least, is shielded and guarded so that neither the bottom or the sides of the blade can come into contact with the pot. I wouldn't have any problen using it in a nonstick pot.

Mike


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you need a small handheld version? Or something with a little more...oomph?

If you need the beefy "oomph" version, we use a (forgive my horrible spelling) beurre (it sounds just like that) mixer. It's this monstrous thing that I'm fairly certain you could propel a fishing boat with it if you put the right blade on it.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I'd like a handheld version. Mostly, it's to put into a pot for blending or pureeing soups or vegetables. Usually I let the blender rest on the bottom of the pot while I move it around -- thus my concern with the steel shaft and casing scratching and harming the pot. My old Braun was plastic, but alot of the newer versions seem to have metal shafts and baskets covering the cutting knife. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Did you make a purchase Brook?


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Haven't made the purchase yet. I'm still wondering whether the metal housings over the blades of many of the more powerful immersion blenders will scratch my pots!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm using a Bamix professional model, which is stainless steel blade, cage and stem, with a plastic casing which you hold in your hand. Two speeds and it hasn't damaged any of my All Clad pots at all. I really like it!

doc


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I keep looking at the better , and more expensive brands of Immersion blenders, and keep reaching for the old Braun 200 watt with twist off plastic shaft, when I need one. Darn thing just won't die, and it does a disgustingly good job. :smoking:


----------



## armazz (Mar 30, 2006)

I am also in the market for an immersion blender. Any thoughts or comments on the W-S Russell Hobbs?


----------



## jwjohnson (Dec 23, 2014)

Greetings,

I use Kitchen Aid Pro Line

It is very powerful and cordless.





  








2457162-3-4x.jpg




__
jwjohnson


__
Dec 25, 2014








Love this


----------

